# Any tips on taming mice?



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

Advice needed on taming mice: I have been given 3 himi does and a himi buck, the does are extremely untame, the buck isn't too bad, I cant hold the does, they go mad when I take the lid off the cage, they run up the wire and try to leap out, one has the end of her tail missing, it looks like it might be broke aswell (I was given a story about that) so Im not sure if they have been mistreated. They are only 6 weeks old so still babies and I think there is some hope for them, does anyone know how I can go about taming them, I know this will be a slow process.

Also have tried holding them by the base of the tail and they go mental, I cant lift them onto the back of my hand, Ive tried letting them run into a toilet roll tube but as soon as they go onto my hand they leap for it and once straight out of the cage...

Any advice appreciated


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I'd start by rubbing your hands in the litter and food before you put it in their cage. Get them use to your scent. Then start moving you hand near them day by day. Use them as your barameter on how fast to go. Once they settle down, try using the tube again to pick them up.


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

It may well take a long time, my two bucks from the RSPCA were terrified of me to begin with and they were also a lot older so it took ages to get them used to me. I started off by giving them a small box in their cages to nest in. Every day I would lift out their box and put it somewhere secure (either an empty bath or large/tall plastic container. They would always be curious enough to come out for a look round and I'd just put my hand beside them. At first they would leap out of the way but eventually they got used to this routine. I'd also offer them tasty treats through the bars of the cage until they had enough courage to take food from my fingers. This whole process took a month or so. Once I could trust them not to make a run for it I allowed them to run about on the bed (although I still had to catch them in a tube to put them back in the cage). I've had them for six months now and they can't wait to come out to play every day. They happily run all over me but they still aren't keen on being picked up.


----------



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

quickest and easiest way is simple, place some bedding in a box whatever you have, put all the girls in there, place a bit of food they like in your hand and lay your palm up with food on it on the floor of the box you put them in....keep still they need to see they're not in danger so take it slowly, let them sniff getting closer until one jumps in your palm keep still, let her jump on and off, eat some food, once trust starts it's easy, the others will copy if foods involved... No where to hide they soon learn to play, try slowly moving hand while they play.... Repeat


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

Ok thanks for the advice, my bath is quite shallow so Im not sure if they can jump out but I will have to buy something tall enough to handle them in, the buck is pretty much the same but I can manage to hold him :|


----------



## wildrose (Apr 27, 2011)

That's so sad to hear that they might have been mistreated. 

My suggestion is to get a book or put the tv on low and do something else with your hand just resting in the cage. Do it for 30 minutes a day until they get used to the presence of the hand. Then you can start slowly moving it around.

I've also had luck moving scaredy mice in with well socialized ones, and the bigger a group the better. Its almost like they see that no one else is getting hurt and start getting braver.

Hope this helps! Good luck with your rescues


----------

